# Lady Driven G37 Sedan on Vossen CV7's



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Natalie Jemini is one of our biggest supporters and a true car enthusiast helping lead the ladydriven movement. Natalie has converted her G37 journey base front end to the sport model with the sport lip to enhance the look for a more aggressive appearance. An air suspension was recently added for practicality along with the amazing Meisterschaft GTS catback exhaust system. Setting off her G37 was the silver polished Vossen CV7's with 20x10.5 all around for the dual deep concave look.

Featured:

2012 G37 Sedan
Vossen CV7 - Silver Polished
F: 20x10.5 / R: 20x10.5

Click any photo to see Natalie's full shoot!



GTHAUS Meisterschaft GTS Catback Exhaust



All in the details. GTR red start button.



AirRex full air suspension



20x10.5 all around with a G37 Sport front end conversion

​


----------

